# Hand feeding a day old!



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

hi everyone,

so here's the story, my female started laying eggs when my other clutch was fledging and so i thought to myself that i would let her raise the babies until they were old enough so i could take them out to hand feed, then i would take down the nest box and let her rest for a long long while. 

but then my parents we're putting in wood floors and had to move the computer and tv in my room and ever since then she wouldn't go in the nest box at night or she would sit on them at night and then if she heard any sound she would come out of the box,

so i made myself a incubator and put the eggs in it (i searched on how to make an incubator) also i took down the nest box.

so now a chick hatched today and im just waiting for the yolk to be gone so here are my questions 

1) do i need to feed the baby during the night also?
2) how should the formula be when i feed the baby?, im using kaytee exact


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes you need to feed during the night for the first 2 to 2 and half weeks. It is a lot more work then a older baby. You need to make the formula a lot thinner. Make it very watery. Here is a site that I use and it's been very helpful. You are going to have to handfeed every 2 hours for the first 4 days. Then every 3 hours. If you need help you can call me or e-mail. 


http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/handfeeding.html


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

the temp of formula MUST BE 104f-106f when you feed it ....
and you will have to feed every 2 hours for 1st while....
1-4 days 2hrs apart 1-2cc or ml its the same....
5-7 days 3 hrs apart 2-3 cc/ml
8-14 days 4 hrs apart 4-6cc/ml
15-24 days 5 hrs apart 7-10cc/ml
after this srtiels has a sticky for feeding 3-4 week olds...
you would then feed two feedings 6 hrs between each with a 12hr overnight break for bed til morning
for example 7am ,1pm with final feeding 7 pm or 11am,5pm 11pm etc
whatever works for your scheduale
hope this helps


----------



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks for the reply's

the baby is doing well, i've been feeding him\her and there are no problems,

here are some photos of him/her


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww a little lutino baby, how cute


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

afrobboy said:


> thanks for the reply's
> 
> the baby is doing well, i've been feeding him\her and there are no problems,
> 
> here are some photos of him/her



thats great to hear 
what a pretty lutino baby


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

is mom a lutino? If not you have a pretty little girl on your hands


----------



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

yes the mother is a lutino but she is lutino split to pied and the male is a grey split to pied also


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

well best of luck to you and this little boy or girl and also the rest of the clutch if there are more to hatch!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If dad isn't a visual then he's split lutino as well....good luck with the baby!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

How's the baby doing? I just got a 3 and half week old lutino. Hope baby is doing well.


----------



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

The baby is doing great and i am happy that he is still with me and im happy with myself as i never hand fed a baby this young before!

Also another chick is going to hatch soon as i hear it pipping inside its egg but no pip mark yet. hopefully it hatches tomorrow or tuesday!
any ways here a new photos of the baby after i just fed the little guy.

also pictures of the parents.

also to debbie05 i seen the photos of your new baby and he/she is very cute!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great job!!! It is growing nicely. You are going to be busy guy handffeeding. Good luck.


----------



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

On monday the second baby hatched! its so small compared to the first chick!
This two may be the only ones from this clutch of eggs! but thats okay this two are a handful to feed!  i will post a photo each day or when i get a chance too!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw two little lutinos....great job!!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh nice 2 lutino babies. Congrats. Is there more to hatch?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Gorgeous babies! I have to say though that it makes me nervous to see a picture of a tiel baby lying on its back with a full crop. I've heard that budgie babies often lie on their backs to be fed, but I have never seen a tiel chick voluntarily lie on its back for any reason. I don't think it's natural for them, and there might be a risk of aspiration if this position makes the baby spit up any of the food in its crop.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww look they are so gorgeous


----------



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

So this two chicks will the only ones from this clutch as the other eggs are DIS
but im glad that i have this two!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are so sweet!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great job with the babies. They are looking good. Nice you have 2 lutinos.


----------



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

so the baby are now 8 days and 6 days old! i can't believe they grow so fast!
also the oldest one is beginning to open his/her eyes! 



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're getting so big!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great job, they are getting big.


----------



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

well as of today the babies are now 12 and 10 days old! the oldest one is beginning to get his/her pins in!





















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Look at them with their eyes open! They're getting so big!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so adorable  they do grow so fast don't they


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

how adorable gorgeous babies


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking babies. Great job feeding from that younge. Bet you'll be happy when you don't have to do that night feedings. lol. I know people say there cute (my daughters included), but really at this age they look like bald little raptures. lol


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

good luck and by the way does anyone know when a baby is full by looking at the crop thank you
please message me if u know


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A full crop is bigger than the baby's head! srtiels has baby development pictures on her website at http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html where you can see their crops easily. Cockatiel Cottage also has a picture of a baby with a full crop at http://www.cockatielcottage.net/babies6.html


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

how did u make ur incubator cause im going to handfeed my babies thanks and good luck with ur cockatiel


----------



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry i haven't been updating, just been with work and all! but anyways the babies are doing great! they're growing so fast!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O my those are some cuties!!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow they are very cute babies. They do grow fast. It's hard work feeding from day 1, you did a great job.


----------



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

sorry i haven't been on for awhile, it's just i've been busy with work and such.

i have some good news and bad news.

bad news is that my oldest baby died  it had slow crop and i 've tried doing everything in this thread (http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20266&highlight=slow+crop).
he/she is now buried in my backyard 

but good news is the second oldest is still with me and is now on 7 Am and 7 Pm feedings. also i think he/she is a male as he makes more sounds then my other baby, from which i got from debbie05.

ill post photos of him when i can.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

So sorry about the oldest baby. I'm Glad you still have the one. I just came across this thread. How was everyone able to tell your babies where lutino's when they where just a few days old. I thought all babies had yellow fuzz other then the white face. I Know its a silly question:blush: I'm still learning. 
Hope all goes well with the second chick.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So sorry about your oldest baby Would love to see the pics of the other one when you put them up 

Clem&peeps lutino babies are born with red eyes thats how you can tell them apart from greys.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So sorry about your first baby...but its good you still have the other! Can't wait to see pix!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

xoxsarahxox said:


> So sorry about your oldest baby Would love to see the pics of the other one when you put them up
> 
> Clem&peeps lutino babies are born with red eyes thats how you can tell them apart from greys.


Isn't that interesting. Learned something new again in the fascinating world of tiels


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh sorry about your baby. I am glad the other is doing well. Would love to see pics of your teils.


----------

